# Charles Daly shotguns



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Anybody have anything youd like to mention about my new 20 guage?


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Does anybody know any thing about it is what Im getting at.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Dependable and reliable, low maintenance required, and will shoot anything you stuff in them. The Charles Daly has a unfortunate bad rap because it is not a high dollar gun. A lot of people turn their nose down on something that doesn't cost a arm and a leg with the excuse that you get what you pay for and that is not always true. I see the same attitude towards the Marlin model 60 rim fire which is probable the most accurate shooting 22 rim fire auto out of the box available.

I had the same gun you have for about three years and never once had a problem. Finally gave it to a friend that couldn't afford to buy a gun and he is still shooting it. The chokes that come with the CD aren't the best so you may want to change them out with Remingtons Rem-chokes which will fit the CD. At least get a improved cylinder and a modified choke that will serve 90% of your hunting. Make sure you pattern the gun. Mine patterned about 6 inches to the left at 40 yards which was easy to compensate for. Some of that may also have been the way I slapped the trigger. Have fun and enjoy your new gun.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Thanks I was just wondering because I have never heard of it. My grandpa got it for me for christmas but so far its been a great fun.


----------



## yellowfinch11 (Nov 15, 2006)

I just bought one for my son. He put the first 50 rounds through it without a problem. I looked quite a bit prior and thought for the money and his first gun, I couldn't go wrong. I know he will drop it, put it in the mud, etc.

Overall, I am thinking it will be a great starter gun!


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Yea they seem to be pretty good guns although I havent killed anything yet...I would like to get a different choke.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Yea they seem to be pretty good guns although I havent killed anything yet...I would like to get a different choke.


----------



## WINGNUTT 50 (Oct 20, 2006)

I bought one for my son about two years ago, nice and light. Only problem after about five-six hundred rounds, gun would sometimes fail to fire leaving only a minor indentation in the primer. Called service department, asked for new hammer spring, shipping and spring free. New spring a couple of coils longer, replaced spring, gun goes bang every time now. Son smiling again.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Yea I was supprised about how light it was. Ive only shot it a few times but no luck with the crows I keep missing I need to pattern it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Couple tips on the crows. Crows are not hard to kill so you really don't need any shot larger than 7.5 to take them. I use #8 shot in the summer and 7.5 shot in the winter. A crows flight is deceiving. Very seldom are they flying in a flat line. They are either slightly moving up or down and you have to lead accordingly. Tightest choke I use is modified and if they are decoying real well I'll use a improved cylinder. Last thing is make sure you are well hidden. They have the sharpest eyes of anything out there and if hunting with decoys and a caller try to put the wind to your side or back. A crow will fly into the wind if it can so it is hovering over the decoys and it gives you a better shot. One other thing, practice your swing through. One of the hardest things for a new shooter to learn is to keep that gun moving as you slap the trigger. Just a split second hesitation as you fire and you will shoot behind them every time. Good luck..........


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

huh. thanks for the info ill have to keep these tips in mind and ue them on the field. Im just not used to it yet.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

what kind of CD did you buy


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

You might think Im dumb but whats a cd? Im new to shotguns.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

CD, short for Charles Daly.


----------

